# Don Giovanni ending?



## OneQuestionGuy (May 12, 2010)

Hey!

When I was little I saw my first opera in TV, Mozarts Don Giovanni (i thought, at least). I especially remember the ending, where some people cuts off his face (like in this youtube video.
Years later I saw another, i guess more traditional ending, with the Commadore as a statue and Giovanni being dragged down to hell.

Wikipedia only tells of the second ending. But what did the saw when I was a kid? Was it Don Giovanni after all - or an alternate ending? Who has written it?



I'm very curious!

Hope you can help


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Don Giovanni, according to the libretto is dragged to the underworld by Il Commendatore's ghost (the statue). After that the other characters sing what is heard here: "This is the end of a wrongdoer!" and contemplate their future, Donna Elvira promising to take the veil etc. So, Don Giovanni should already have vanished from the stage, and this is just a director's whim to end the opera.


----------

